# Wife giving facebook hottie her number



## docj (Jun 18, 2009)

My wife and I for work reasons live 1000	miles apart. Shs a Christian amd reserved. However sometimes she goes AWOL for long. Case in point the other day on her day off I called her at 6 pm ish and left vm and later text and she didnt respond till 17 hr later.
Its not like she was at work or asleep or anything like that.
Or she would have a male friend over three times to help with a portfolio etc. she would put him on the line whenever I called and id speak with him. Hes married n she says he is a discipline Christian man too n would never disrespect his wife.
So I had my yoga body builder friend here who looks great, and whos not on my fb, email her a few times. She eailed back on her first email sying helo and giving her cell nber out saying lets talk call me sometime. 
Short email one or two lines.
Thereafter he has emailed a few more times but she hasnt replied. Ladies, explain this to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Your _yoga body builder friend?_ In your other thread you said _you_ opened a fictitious Facebook account and emailed her yourself...

Again, however, a married person emailing members of the opposite sex is asking for trouble.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

And a married person spending time alone with a married person of the opposite sex is asking for trouble also. Innocent or not, it's not a good idea.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Have your buddy follow up with another message and see how far she takes it. She may just be flirty but you need to find out for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

why would you want to cause yourself that much pain? bad idea.

I remember the feeling of finding my husbands comments on how hot some random hoe from somewhere else was on her facebook pictures (apparently he didn't think it would show up on my wall) that wasn't even him giving out his number (although the phone calls to an internet girl were a different issue) 

you need to figure out what you want to do here, and do it. I would confront her now, attempting to do so in a way that won't make her squirm and lie. "seeing" where it goes will only further your own anger, resentment, and hurt and make it harder to clearly resolve the issue; however that resolution may turn out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, being 1,000 miles apart and married isn't really....a marriage. Not that this is ok...the fact that she gave her number tells me she's lonely and bored. I don't know.

Why are you not together? Sorry, but I wouldn't be ok with being 1000 from my husband for very long.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Well, being 1,000 miles apart and married isn't really....a marriage. Not that this is ok...the fact that she gave her number tells me she's lonely and bored. I don't know.
> 
> Why are you not together? Sorry, but I wouldn't be ok with being 1000 from my husband for very long.


I've said essentially the same thing on his other thread. When money is a priority over the marriage this is the type of thing that you can expect.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

So "Christians" don't have affairs? LOL

Christians are humans last time I checked.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Well, being 1,000 miles apart and married isn't really....a marriage. Not that this is ok...the fact that she gave her number tells me she's lonely and bored. I don't know.
> 
> Why are you not together? Sorry, but I wouldn't be ok with being 1000 from my husband for very long.


He said for work. I work well over 1000 miles from my SO for over a month at a time with me being home full time for a couple weeks in between. It isn't always easy, but it is what is necessary for me to earn a living that affords her to stay at home. Between the kids and being on the Boys and Girls Club board, i do not think she is lonely and bored. My wife tells me daily how much she appreciate my sacrifice for the family. It is what keeps me going out here(I am currently 1900 miles from her and have been gone for almost a month and half). 

Without her strength and motivation, I do not know if I could do it. 

My point is that he should not be judged for earning a living that keeps him far from family. It is difficult enough without having people pass judgements on it. 

-MWD


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, and it's not like money and jobs are raining from the sky these days.


----------



## Shocker (Jul 26, 2012)

The more I look at it Facebook and other media sites are the downfall of civilization. Don't mean to sound ridiculious here but those sites and I'll say cell phones as well are destroying families. My kids can't study 5 mins without jumping on facebook or answering 30 texts.

I got rid of my work cell and closed my facebook page and I swear my life improved 20 fold. Its really true.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

MWD said:


> He said for work. I work well over 1000 miles from my SO for over a month at a time with me being home full time for a couple weeks in between. It isn't always easy, but it is what is necessary for me to earn a living that affords her to stay at home. Between the kids and being on the Boys and Girls Club board, i do not think she is lonely and bored. My wife tells me daily how much she appreciate my sacrifice for the family. It is what keeps me going out here(I am currently 1900 miles from her and have been gone for almost a month and half).
> 
> Without her strength and motivation, I do not know if I could do it.
> 
> ...


Sorry I just don't believe your lifestyle is conducive to a healthy marriage.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

BeachGuy said:


> And a married person spending time alone with a married person of the opposite sex is asking for trouble also. Innocent or not, it's not a good idea.












This...9/10 ends badly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hellioness (Jul 6, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Well, being 1,000 miles apart and married isn't really....a marriage. Not that this is ok...the fact that she gave her number tells me she's lonely and bored. I don't know.
> 
> Why are you not together? Sorry, but I wouldn't be ok with being 1000 from my husband for very long.


While my husband and I aren't quite that far apart he did have to move to another state to find work. He's an animator and there is nothing here for him. So he's moved to another state that has opportunities in his field, and once we have a house and what not out there I'm moving with him. We didn't have the money for both of us to move out there at once so he went and and going to get things in order.

We do plan on being together as well.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Sorry I just don't believe your lifestyle is conducive to a healthy marriage.


It sucks at times, but it works for us. The upside is when I am home, I am home full time. I get up and change our daughters diapers, let my wife sleep in. Am there when the kids get home from school. We squeeze in plenty of date nights. 

While I am gone, we Skype a lot with video calls. I have dinner with them over Skype. It is not easy, but it affords my wife to stay at home and set up for our kids future. I certainly couldn't do it without a very strong wife. 

-MWD


----------



## docj (Jun 18, 2009)

MWD good job
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Sorry I just don't believe your lifestyle is conducive to a healthy marriage.


My husband and I have an incredible marriage. He is home a month gone a month...works offshore. We have been together doing the offshore thing for 6 years. We are so connected and committed to doing the work in our marriage and I think our lifestyle enhances this. I sure as heck know I don't like being without him and vice versa...we joke that we know for sure divorce will not be an option bc we still feel like we can't be without each other...and many times we have to be. I think I really get how hard he works for us and I love taking care of him and he loves knowing I appreciate all his hard work both offshore and when he comes home. He first approached me a week before he went to sea...we met up for a drink and hit it off and then he slammed me with the bad news....he was leaving for 3 months the next day. We exchanged email addresses and ended up emailing each other every single day and speaking via phone whenever possible. We had our first real date the day he came home. I was putty in his hands by our first date....he had no clue lol. Our marriage is great and the money he makes eliminates that as a stressor for us.


----------

